# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Kissing Day!!!

## manni9

Hellö PPl,
Today Is The Kissing Day.
So To "Whom" Will U Send Kiss ????

----------


## syeda

pehle ap khud to send karlo..lol

----------


## manni9

hmm sorry main tou bhool hi gaya tha
Well Let me Think.
Hmmmm I send The Kiss to my Parents,My Friends,To my cousions and My Will be Children.

----------


## syeda

sab ki samagh ayi magar children wali bat samagh nahi ayi..lol

----------


## manni9

No Comments
lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I will send kiss 2 my family, friends and :blush:

----------


## manni9

me or me???
hahaha
neee just joking na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pagal nahi hoo main :whistle;

----------


## manni9

re u sure???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

100% :mrgreen:

----------


## manni9

kyun doctor say check kerwaya tha kya 
hahaha

----------


## syeda

agree with naila..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Doctor ke paas jaane ki zarorat nahi :mrgreen:

----------


## manni9

tou phir 100% kese sure ho??

----------


## NInA

NO1:$

----------


## manni9

re u talking about me???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

WHO?? :duno; 

Heeey Perfecto :hug1:

----------


## NInA

Hey shwetyyyyy...2 kisses for u  :Big Grin:  :hug1::hug1:

1 for ash....:hug1:
1 forrrr....Naila again :hug1:
1 for zimmi bhai :hug1:
1 for BF :hug1: :$
1 for Adeel jijoo :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:hug1: :givefl; :hug1: :givefl; :hug1:

----------


## NInA

hehehe:$:$:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Smile:

----------


## manni9

lagta hea meri train tou nikal gai
hahaha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kab ki :mrgreen:

----------


## NInA

hayen

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya hayen?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

uff aur main samjha
hahaha

----------


## NInA

> kya hayen?


 :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> Hey shwetyyyyy...2 kisses for u  :hug1::hug1:
> 
> 1 for ash....:hug1:
> 1 forrrr....Naila again :hug1:
> 1 for zimmi bhai :hug1:
> 1 for BF :hug1: :$
> 1 for Adeel jijoo :hug1:


me ke liye bus aik ?  :Frown: 

ok 0 kiss 4 u :@  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main de deti hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:  4 kisses 4 u  :Stick Out Tongue:  :hug1: :givefl;

----------


## manni9

OMG
aur mujhe kya Atal Behari Wajpai Kiss Send kere Ga?????
lol

----------


## Ash

awwwwww, 5 kisses 4 u naila :blush: :$:$:$:$:$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thxx :blush: :givefl; :hug1: :blush: :givefl; :hug1:

----------


## manni9

mera no. kub aae ga???

----------


## syeda

shayd kabi nai...lol

----------


## manni9

haha
tum tou yeh hi chati ho..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

jiiii haan...lol

----------


## manni9

kyun
...

----------


## syeda

nai waise aap konsi turn ka wait kar rahe the?? lol kisses ka?? lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

koi pagal hi a kar dega kiss manni ko :P

----------


## manni9

tou tum kub aarahi ho???

----------


## syeda

lolzzzzzzzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

tum kyun hans rahi ho tum hi dedo
lol

----------


## syeda

mein kya pagal nazar ati hoon ya batein paglon jaisi karti hoon...lolzz :P

----------


## manni9

hahaha just kidding

----------


## syeda

ya ya i no  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm....

----------


## Qambar

I don1t like such a kind of topic.

Coz it is a paglon wala topic .

----------


## Qambar

manni9
hamain achhay topics pay achhi guftagu kerni chahiye na keh is terah key topics pay apna time aur respect waste kerni chahiye.
So don`t mind it.

----------


## manni9

@ Qamber yaar 1 baat kahoon tum ittni si umer main ittni tension na liya kero,Baal udh jatte hain

----------


## syeda

well mani ji plzzz aisa mat kaho warna wo ache nahi lage gein..lolzzz (qambar ji dont mind han) :givefl; 

wo sirf apko samgha rahe the..so dont take it serious ok  :Smile:  

be cool n keep smiling  :Smile:  like me

----------


## Qambar

I don`t mind ur words but it is fazool topic
don`t mind it manni ji

----------


## TISHA

kissing day wierd topic but its cool i will send kissess 2 someone special

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## TISHA

very important

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------

